# Empty Hand Anyos



## Seabrook (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Is there a website that has the empty hand forms/anyos written out? I know there are variations in how different people are teaching them but that is fine...

Thanks!

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 12, 2005)

I think that your going to have to buy a book or video to get that information.

Paul


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Jamie,

Speaking of books, I haved a book out which has empty hand anyos 1-8 fully delineated along with applications.  It's called _Mano y Mano: The Weaponless Fighting Applications of Modern Arnis._  Go to my website for more details.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## James Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Seabrook said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is there a website that has the empty hand forms/anyos written out? I know there are variations in how different people are teaching them but that is fine...
> 
> ...



Mr Seabrook-

You might want to contact Datu Hartman. He has a cd that covers the forms. Seeing that he was Prof Presas' leading expert on this topic and will be in London May 7th he is probably the most logical person for you to reach out to. His e-mail is admin@wmarnis.com


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 13, 2005)

Get both of them.  I have  .


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 13, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Get both of them.  I have  .



Thanks for the endorsement!

 :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 13, 2005)

What is interesting is that each production that you obtain for the forms will be different; so getting different mediums will help you find your flavor.

I personally like the way we do them at FMAC Flint (SM Jim Power lineage), so that is what I do; but that doesn't help people who are looking for a medium to work off of.

That said, I can vouch that Datu Hartmans CD-Rom is very well done with good explainations and camera angles, and the CD-Rom medium is very good to work forms off of (better then a DVD player, IMHO). If your computer can handle it, I think that is a good way to go.

Paul


----------



## Seabrook (Apr 14, 2005)

Great..thanks for all of the info guys.

I have myself doing up to form 8 empty handed on tape but that was WAY back..just wondering how much things have changed over the past 15 years...LOL!

I agree that Tim Hartman is one of the best go-to guys in Modern Arnis and will look to him to get my Arnis skills back up to snuff. 

I have been doing A LOT of traveling with American Kenpo the past few years, including a trip to LV this June for Larry Tatum's camp, but I will get in contact with him about cross-referencing soon thereafter.

Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------

